

The Next Big Thing - wcarss
http://wcarss.blogspot.com/2010/08/next-big-thing.html

======
Vivtek
"Persistence" - you know, while I find the other comments here pretty funny
(ley lines, haha!), I sat up and said "yeah" when I got to persistence. That's
a good insight - right now, our lives and data are all balkanized between
devices, between services, and so forth. Something to tie things together is
an obvious next step.

------
kurtosis
I found this article to be completely unintelligible. It was about as
reasonable as a horoscope.

~~~
wcarss
I've re-read my article several times now, because your comment (particularly
its score) has made it clear that I must improve. For that, though, I need
more feedback. Do you mean that the logic isn't good, that the language isn't
good, or both?

The heart of the article is the expectation that whoever can bring a complete,
seamless experience to the mobile platform will be the big winner through the
next few years, and that they will probably be a large incumbent.

All the rest is meant to be framing for the conversation. Not tools for
prediction, but for explanation.

Please, if you can express what I need to fix to make this article better than
"gibberish" or "unintelligible", let me know, because I want to be capable of
expressing my thoughts. I want to improve.

------
pvilchez
If I'm reading this correctly, the implication is that social and mobile
applications have been (or will soon be) exhausted. I disagree, I think
there's a lot of space left for innovation, though it will be hard to displace
entrenched companies at this point.

As far as the 'next big thing' goes, do you think that there is any space for
a small hardware company anymore? You suggest that the next trend is new form-
factors/hardware, and at this point, the companies that would do well at that
are those with deep pockets for R&D.

------
drtse4
Definitely agree about the fact that seamless integration between
devices/having a centralized global profile will be the next big thing. It's
something that can increase the usefulness of other products and that if well
executed have a huge market imo. Every time i think about this i always
remember this old Intel video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrzeiUvDZog>

------
confuzatron
_a "pattern" of 2 big, 2 little seems to have emerged_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_line>

